# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هل من مخبر عن أختنا " شذى الجنوب "

## الأمل الراحل

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأسعد الله أوقاتكن بكل خير!

أفتقد الأخت شذى الجنوب(  http://majles.alukah.net/member.php?u=7599   ) وقد كانت عضوة نشيطة هنا ولي تواصل معها خارج المجلس ولكن انقطع التواصل ولا أدري عن حالها الآن.
من يعرف عنها شيئا أو من له تواصل معها فليبلغها رساالتي هذه.
والسلام

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك ،، ومازلت افتقد الكثير من الأخوات نسأل الله لهن التوفيق والسداد*

----------

